# trail cam



## slybuck (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello all, I know this has come up before in the old forum, but I did not pay much attention to it because I didn't have a need for one, but now I do, can anyone please tell me what type of trail cam they are using and if they recomend any certain type, does the flash at night really work that well, or does it scare animals off? I just want your 2 cents, thanks.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I haven't noitced many problems with animals being scared by flashes. I have used 5 different cameras and have settled on Cuddebacks and have used them for 3 years straight. If they give me a reason to switch, I will, but right now we have 6 of them out year round and they have done what we needed. I was not happy with Recon and Scout cam, the stealth cam model we tested was ok, but seemed slow, we had a lot of rear end photos or some with no animal at all.

There may be some better ones out there, but like I said, we haven't found a reason to change.


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

I have been using the digital Leaf River cameras for about five years now and they have been great. I have also heard a lot of good things about the Cuddebacks, but have never used one personally. As far as the flash goes, it doesn't seem to bother the animals at all.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

+1 for the Leaf River. My nephew has 3 of them now, and I have one. I really like the steel bar and lock concept to keep the two legged varmints away from the CF card.

The flash doesn't seem to be a problem.

Fishrmn


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2008)

I use the Moultrie 5.0 IR and really like it. If you do a search on Bowsite you should be able to find a link to a website that has a LOT of info and tests on most of the cameras etc. I just started using the cameras and it has added another dimension to the hunts.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

I've been really worried about gettinga trail camera and having someone steal it. Anybody have any problems with theft of trail cameras?


----------

